
Show HN: A self-hosted alternative to StatusPage.io - jbrooksuk
https://cachethq.io
======
stephenr
This looks interesting but i wonder why it couldn't be a special use-case of a
static site generator?

~~~
jbrooksuk
Cachet offers metrics, dynamic localisation, theming and much more which would
be hard to do for a static site.

~~~
stephenr
I'm not sure exactly what metrics you mean, but content negotiation is
absolutely a feature of static web servers, and rendering the pages using a
given theme is absolutely a feature of static site generators.

